# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.44.1 be0627c (11/15/2018)



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Strangely, this is the same single Model 3 car that got 2018.44. This person is _really_ special!


```
11/15/2018 9:27 PM    2018.44.1 be0627c    2018.44 641a0dc    3    Nevada    United States    2.5
```


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks like Tesla is not yet to the point where they can release the same firmware to all cars. Teslafi showed a single Model 3 with 44 and that same car is now at 44.1, which has not yet gone (on Teslafi) to any S or X. So now we have 65 S and X on 44, and a single 3 on 44.1, which could be interpreted as "44 did not work well on Model 3, but is OK for S and X". SImilar to what has happened so far with 42.2 (almost all are S and X, far more than are on 42.3) and 42.3 (almost all Model 3 on 42.x are on 42.3) 
It's very hard to produce software that autoconfigures properly across what must now be well over one hundred models with slightly different features -- and of course Tesla keeps improving the hardware as well as creating new options (latest being the mid-range battery), constantly adding to the complexity.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Strangely, this is the same single Model 3 car that got 2018.44. This person is _really_ special!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Or really unlucky if something was not right with 2018.44


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got 44.1. Had 42.3 for two weeks.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

victor said:


> Just got 44.1. Had 42.3 for two weeks.


Looks like it's rolling out to Canadians.


----------



## andy62743 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just got 44.1 and noticed summon is now available.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

victor said:


> Just got 44.1. Had 42.3 for two weeks.


I'm downloading something now as well, wonder if it will be this version?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

andy62743 said:


> Just got 44.1 and noticed summon is now available.


All one needs now is a key fob (?).


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah, summon's available. But when I try an app it can't get my location for some reason.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## abrighton (Mar 30, 2018)

I just got this update, in Canada as well. Can confirm that Summon works, but it's very buggy. You have to stand in just the right place on the sides of the vehicle (in my testing) to be able to start it. Half the time hitting the button does nothing and the app gives you an error that it disconnected from the car or was aborted.

That being said, I'm amazed at how well it's able to manoeuvre into my very tight garage ... does a better than I can in some ways.


----------



## bnc (Nov 16, 2018)

abrighton said:


> I just got this update, in Canada as well. Can confirm that Summon works, but it's very buggy. You have to stand in just the right place on the sides of the vehicle (in my testing) to be able to start it. Half the time hitting the button does nothing and the app gives you an error that it disconnected from the car or was aborted.
> 
> That being said, I'm amazed at how well it's able to manoeuvre into my very tight garage ... does a better than I can in some ways.


Amazing to hear, my garage is a nightmare to back into. Cant wait to test this!


----------



## angelomuro (Nov 17, 2018)

Just updated to 44.1. I’m away on a vacation. Day 1 of 10 days.  
Summon now available for me. (In Canada) Any idea if track mode is coming for P3D-? I really want it!


----------



## Mellenger (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm in Canada and can confirm that summon worked for me as well. I tried to get it to back out of my garage and it took a bit of a crazy angle on the way out so I didn't dare get it to try to drive in. So nice to get to use the app to close the garage door now though!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

abrighton said:


> I just got this update, in Canada as well. Can confirm that Summon works, but it's very buggy. You have to stand in just the right place on the sides of the vehicle (in my testing) to be able to start it. Half the time hitting the button does nothing and the app gives you an error that it disconnected from the car or was aborted.
> 
> That being said, I'm amazed at how well it's able to manoeuvre into my very tight garage ... does a better than I can in some ways.


I'm very happy to hear it maneuvered well into your garage. PLEASE be careful and pay close attention for a while. It was before v9 so maybe the cameras have improved it, but Summon has scraped a few cars going into and out of garages in tight spots. It is maybe improved, but it is not perfect. Enjoy and use it, but be careful and keep a close eye on it, especially in tight quarters.

Edit: Link to summon mishap a few months back - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/be-cautious-using-summon-beta.8581/post-147463


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Really love how Tesla takes user feedback and implement them. It was suggested just a month ago to add a password prompt to disable mobile access controls, and here we have it. This should further improve security of the Model 3's now people can't just turn mobile access off, thieves don't get to just drive off without being tracked. This also means when you drop your car off somewhere like for service or valet, they can't disable your mobile access either so you can track your car.


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

You can add another canuck to the 44.1 drop.


----------



## Steve Sherman (Oct 10, 2016)

44.1 Drop this eve in T.O.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

44.1 here as well


----------



## asad04 (Jul 15, 2017)

Just finished the update as well.


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

An observation and a few questions:

Summon has always been available in the iOS app for my Model 3 (took delivery Sep 2018); is this an improved version of Summon we’re seeing in the update? Or are some Canadians just now getting this feature?

And it’s great that we’re now getting the ability to require a password to disable location tracking; but when will Model 3s get the PIN to start feature? (Did we already get this in one of the recent updates?)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Deraillor said:


> Or are some Canadians just now getting this feature


Bingo!

We are also waiting for NoA as well......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Nov 3, 2018)

Another Canuck-date to 44.1 in Toronto.


----------



## Alex Gayer (Oct 5, 2018)

angelomuro said:


> Just updated to 44.1. I'm away on a vacation. Day 1 of 10 days.
> Summon now available for me. (In Canada) Any idea if track mode is coming for P3D-? I really want it!


Nope, not for us unfortunately.  And upgrades after delivery not possible.


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

Got 44.1summon work flawlessly when getting out of garage (open and close door and get out) but I have a hard time getting in the garage. I have a gap of about 1 1/2 inches between driveway and garage floor. Summon see it as an obstacle and refuse to go in. Anyone one as some advice?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Michel Contant said:


> Got 44.1summon work flawlessly when getting out of garage (open and close door and get out) but I have a hard time getting in the garage. I have a gap of about 1 1/2 inches between driveway and garage floor. Summon see it as an obstacle and refuse to go in. Anyone one as some advice?


Very common problem. The summon really prefers a flat surface. It doesn't like going up hill or over a ledge as you note. Hope they will continue to tweak it.


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Alex Gayer said:


> Nope, not for us unfortunately.  And upgrades after delivery not possible.


Last I heard, Track Mode would be available for all Performance Models. Did this change recently?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Michel Contant said:


> Got 44.1summon work flawlessly when getting out of garage (open and close door and get out) but I have a hard time getting in the garage. I have a gap of about 1 1/2 inches between driveway and garage floor. Summon see it as an obstacle and refuse to go in. Anyone one as some advice?


You need a piece of wood or trim to make that 1-1/2 inch more gradual.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Michel Contant said:


> Got 44.1summon work flawlessly when getting out of garage (open and close door and get out) but I have a hard time getting in the garage. I have a gap of about 1 1/2 inches between driveway and garage floor. Summon see it as an obstacle and refuse to go in. Anyone one as some advice?


you have the lip on your garage problem






i followed this and it pretty much fixed things 70% of the time. i also used a few velco pieces and just keep the piece in place


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

tipton said:


>


Looks like the builder was an amateur. Everyone knows the garage slab is supposed to be poured slightly above the driveway slab.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

tipton said:


> you have the lip on your garage problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I threw down two boards where the tires hit and it works every time. They are 1x6 boards but I have to pick them up after the car pulls in. The garage door will hit them and reverse.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like it is being pushed to the US now.


----------



## 299792458 (Dec 25, 2017)

44.1 installed 2 hrs ago here (US)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just picked up a LR AWD and it had 44.1 waiting on it. Applied as soon as I got home from 42.4.

One fix in this release is the ability to add key cards. The LR RWD is on 42.4 and I can not add the new key cards although the screen is there. I can add the key cards from the LR RWD, to the AWD now that it is on 44.1. Must have been an improvement or bug fix. The 42.4 SW shows the ability to add a key card, but it doesn't function and wouldn't allow me to add them.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Looks like it is being pushed to the US now.


Thanks, that's my cue to email Tesla support and nag for a long overdue update. Seemed to work for you.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Just got 44.1. Was on 42.2.1 for a while. Did not get 42.3 or 42.4 first.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Just picked up a LR AWD and it had 44.1 waiting on it. Applied as soon as I got home from 42.4.
> 
> One fix in this release is the ability to add key cards. The LR RWD is on 42.4 and I can not add the new key cards although the screen is there. I can add the key cards from the LR RWD, to the AWD now that it is on 44.1. Must have been an improvement or bug fix. The 42.4 SW shows the ability to add a key card, but it doesn't function and wouldn't allow me to add them.


Sweet! So you are saying you can use the keycards for either car on the other? Brilliant!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Thanks, that's my cue to email Tesla support and nag for a long overdue update. Seemed to work for you.


I think it was more scheduling the mobile service that came out yesterday than the emails.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Sweet! So you are saying you can use the keycards for either car on the other? Brilliant!


Correct. Just like a "New" card to the other car. Just program to the opposite car like a new key. However, something is very cool, and Tesla is just so close to implementing roaming profiles it seems.

In the first car I had named the card keys, because you know that is what geeks do, you have to push every button. When we programmed the set of keys from car number 1 to car number 2, the names we had given them in car 1 followed them and popped up immediately. I really figured the name was saved in the car, it is not. It is saved in our Tesla profile someway somehow. Either on the phone or on the cloud and I'm not sure which.

Two major geeky things I'd like - set the profile based on the phone that opens the drivers door and have a roaming profile. When I get in any Tesla, if I'm the driver, have all of the settings adjust to my profile. I believe others have said that is probably part of the bigger plan, but wish it happened sooner rather than later.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Correct. Just like a "New" card to the other car. Just program to the opposite car like a new key. However, something is very cool, and Tesla is just so close to implementing roaming profiles it seems.
> 
> In the first car I had named the card keys, because you know that is what geeks do, you have to push every button. When we programmed the set of keys from car number 1 to car number 2, the names we had given them in car 1 followed them and popped up immediately. I really figured the name was saved in the car,  it is not. It is saved in our Tesla profile someway somehow. Either on the phone or on the cloud and I'm not sure which.
> 
> Two major geeky things I'd like - set the profile based on the phone that opens the drivers door and have a roaming profile. When I get in any Tesla, if I'm the driver, have all of the settings adjust to my profile. I believe others have said that is probably part of the bigger plan, but wish it happened sooner rather than later.


Iirc, Elon responded to the request for a profile to follow you into another tesla, but dependent on ElonTime.....
The early versions of the owners manual noted the profile would be set by the phone key used, then mention of this was removed on later versions (it may have only been in the first release of the manual), so maybe it'll happen at some time


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

44.1 appears to fix the Dashcam usb drive issue. I no longer get the x on the camera icon.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I just got 44.1 this morning! Just got Track Mode and I love the new Climate Control feature, we can now move all the air to one side again. Still wish they would color code the air like in the app, just a better visual.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Just got 44.1 a few minutes ago and I was poking around the settings for Autopilot to see if there was anything new and I noticed that it is now possible to enter a negative offset for the relative speed limit. The minimum value is -20. I have not tried it on the road but if it works as I hope it does, it means that by setting the offset to -20 I will essentially set the Autopilot speed limit to match the car actual speed regardless of what the GPS database says it should be. This will be great because in my area the speed limits in the GPS database are often incorrect.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I think it was more scheduling the mobile service that came out yesterday than the emails.


FWIW I also have a mobile service coming eventually. (It's not actually scheduled yet.) Could be related to that. Don't know.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Just got 44.1 a few minutes ago and I was poking around the settings for Autopilot to see if there was anything new and I noticed that it is now possible to enter a negative offset for the relative speed limit. The minimum value is -20. I have not tried it on the road but if it works as I hope it does, it means that by setting the offset to -20 I will essentially set the Autopilot speed limit to match the car actual speed regardless of what the GPS database says it should be. This will be great because in my area the speed limits in the GPS database are often incorrect.


@FrancoisP Please let us know how that turns out.

When I started driving this car almost six months ago I tried to 'hack' the system like you describe to get the same intended result.

I had no luck with it then.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> Just got 44.1 a few minutes ago and I was poking around the settings for Autopilot to see if there was anything new and I noticed that it is now possible to enter a negative offset for the relative speed limit. The minimum value is -20. I have not tried it on the road but if it works as I hope it does, it means that by setting the offset to -20 I will essentially set the Autopilot speed limit to match the car actual speed regardless of what the GPS database says it should be. This will be great because in my area the speed limits in the GPS database are often incorrect.


Some of my GPS speed limits are too high here too. But wouldn't -20 make it go 20 below what it thought the GPS limit was?

Example, Tesla map thinks local speed limit is 40. Speed limit offset to -20. Result is 20 speed, right? We think the current version is not using cameras reading speed limit signs, right?

Edit: I think what you're saying is that if you drive faster than what it thinks the speed limit is (say 30 in a 40), it won't go (incorrectly) faster than you are going. I.e., it would not increase your 30 in a 40 since you set it to 20 with -20. That sounds really confusing, but I think that's what you're suggesting.

Will probably try it myself, but would be interested in feedback that I'm reading you correctly.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

foo said:


> 44.1 appears to fix the Dashcam usb drive issue. I no longer get the x on the camera icon.


I am still on 42.4 and that one seemed to fix it for me a few days ago


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JeffC said:


> Some of my GPS speed limits are too high here too. But wouldn't -20 make it go 20 below what it thought the GPS limit was?
> 
> Example, Tesla map thinks local speed limit is 40. Speed limit offset to -20. Result is 20 speed, right? We think the current version is not using cameras reading speed limit signs, right?
> 
> ...


Basically, I want to set the speed limit to match the car's current speed regardless of what Tesla thinks it should be. IMO, it would be better if Tesla added a setting for this.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Mike said:


> @FrancoisP Please let us know how that turns out.
> 
> When I started driving this car almost six months ago I tried to 'hack' the system like you describe to get the same intended result.
> 
> I had no luck with it then.


I just came back from a test drive and I happily report that it works as I hoped it would: I am now able to set the speed limit to match the current speed of the car, not what Tesla thinks it should be. One day, once the car starts reading the posted speed limits, then I'll reconsider.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I just came back from a test drive and I happily report that it works as I hoped it would: I am now able to set the speed limit to match the current speed of the car, not what Tesla thinks it should be. One day, once the car starts reading the posted speed limits, then I'll reconsider.


Thanks for the update. I'll have to try that myself later today as well. Cheers.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

@FrancoisP, thanks for checking that cruise control software fix.

Like you, I dialed in the max (-30 kph) so now when I'm on an incorrect data base speed road (defaults to 80 kph), I'm able to set the real (50 kph) speed with no fan fare.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Anyone know if they've fixed regen on rwd cars with winter tires?


----------



## Deen (Sep 26, 2018)

asad04 said:


> Just finished the update as well.


Model 3 got updated with password to disable location tracking in software update version 44.2 pushed to my car tonight


----------



## skrmusic (Oct 6, 2018)

Installed 44.1 this afternoon, and just received another notification for new SW update. Must be 44.2...update is in progress.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay79 said:


> I just got 44.1 this morning! Just got Track Mode and I love the new Climate Control feature, we can now move all the air to one side again. Still wish they would color code the air like in the app, just a better visual.


When you tap (or drag) the temp selector, there is a slight color change indicating heat/ac, but not very obvious and certainly not like was in the pre-v9 update


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

tipton said:


> Anyone know if they've fixed regen on rwd cars with winter tires?


yep, doesn't fix the problem. i'm sure it will come soon enough.


----------



## Heals (Apr 25, 2018)

Got the 44.2 update but noticed my DashCam icon got the dreaded gray x. Hadn't seen gray x since I updated to several weeks ago. I reformatted the usb flash drive and will monitor to see if it is related to the 44.2 update


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Updated to 44.1 on the new car 3 nights ago. Was giving a ride today to family and was going to point out the dash cam feature. My icon was gone completely, no red or gray x, just gone. I opened the console and pulled out my USB, it was blazing hot - I truly couldn't hold it in my hand but for a second. It had worked for a couple of days because I did point it out yesterday. I've left it out and brought it in the house with me, but I'm not at home and not sure I have a USB C adapter with me to plug it in to my Mac book to see what if anything is left on the drive, but to say the least, my icon was gone and it was blazing hot. I won't put it back in til I'm going to be in the car for a while to see what happens and if it gets hot again. This was another freebie USB, only 8 GB in size, will have to investigate and see if it happens again.


----------

